# Jesus Still God Man?



## thistle93 (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi! Since Jesus has chosen to keep his human body in a glorified state for all eternity is it appropriate to still refer to Jesus as the God man? Would this mean that Jesus should still be considered a Jew? I think it is a very humbling thing that Jesus would choose to keep his human body in a glorified state for eternity when He could have returned back to spirit which was His essence before the incarnation. Any thoughts? Thank you!

For His Glory-
Matthew


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Dec 30, 2010)

The hypostatic union is a wonderful and comforting doctrine, Amen. Jesus is forever _theoanthropos_.

I wouldn't say "it was possible" for him to leave his humanity behind, when returning to heaven. If we are thinking of "possibility" strictly in terms of him willing and doing all his work insofar as it is needful for us, then it wasn't "possible" for him to ever give up his human nature, once he took it on on our behalf. "Possible" in only the most abstract sense that "God can do anything," granted; but it isn't merely a conciliatory gesture toward us that Jesus retains his humanity. His identification with us isn't limited _redemptively_ to the days of his flesh.

Jesus told his mother, Jn.2:4, that their unique relationship was very much altered by his taking on the mantle of his ministry. She needed to adopt a posture alongside the other disciples--she had no more special claims on him (but he still kept the 5th Commandment even to the cross, Jn.19:26f). In the same way, "there is no more Jew or Greek..." Gal.3:28; cf. Eph.2:19. Jesus came to be the savior of the WORLD, which was the promise to Adam and Eve, as well as to Abraham, "in you shall all the families of the earth be blessed."

So, I would say that the Jewish nationality has as much claim on Christ, by virtue of his being born under the law of Moses as Mary had on her son--extremely qualified. First, he was "born of woman," and also "born under *law*," (no article), that is under the Covenant of Works, so that he might redeem ALL those who were under such law, even all mankind (Gal.4:4-5). The particularity of his _Jewish_ identity served the ultimate purpose of showing him being born under law, as obvious as could be.


----------



## Peairtach (Dec 30, 2010)

Becoming man in _itself_ wasn't part of Christ's humiliation, otherwise He would still be in His state of humiliation as the Super-exalted Man.



> Therefore God has highly exalted him and bestowed on him the name that is above every name, so that at the name of Jesus every knee should bow, in heaven and on earth and under the earth, and every tongue confess that Jesus Christ is Lord, to the glory of God the Father. (Philippians 2:9-11,ESV)



It was eternally God's will that the Word and Wisdom of God - God the Son - become a man.


> then I was beside him, like a master workman, and I was daily his delight, rejoicing before him always, rejoicing in his inhabited world and delighting in the children of man. (Proverbs 8:30-31, ESV)



Becoming man _in the context He did_ was the state of humiliation for Christ.


----------



## ericfromcowtown (Dec 30, 2010)

What about the question in the OP as to whether Christ would therefore still be consider a Jew? While Jesus was obviously born a Jew, and fulfilled his responsibilities as a faithful Israelite while on Earth, describing the risen Christ as "a Jew" seems awkward and lacking. Any thoughts?

[After posting this, I see that Rev. Buchanan deals with Christ's Jewish identity to some degree in his response]


----------



## Peairtach (Dec 30, 2010)

> What about the question in the OP as to whether Christ would therefore still be consider a Jew? While Jesus was obviously born a Jew, and fulfilled his responsibilities as a faithful Israelite while on Earth, describing the risen Christ as "a Jew" seems awkward and lacking. Any thoughts?
> 
> [After posting this, I see that Rev. Buchanan deals with Christ's Jewish identity to some degree in his response]



Well this all ties in with continuity of identity of soul and body after the resurrection and the perfection of the soul and the glorification of the soul and body. In Christ's case He is also exalted. I presume there is substantial continuity, although "it does not yet appear what we shall be." (I John 3:2)

Christ's earthly history is unchangeable, and our earthly history - once it is complete - will be unchangeable.

Christ is the King of the New Covenant Israel of God - the international nation. We are all spiritual Israelites, while also being Scots, American, etc.

Christ, Moses and Elijah were recognisable on the Mount of Transfiguration - would that not include national characteristics, or are we talking about things somewhat beyond our ken?


----------

